# Questions on neutering recovery



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Hank is getting neutered next week at 16 1/2 months. I had hoped to wait 18-24 months but due to a possible cyst on his scrotum they would have to put him under to investigate the cyst, so it was decided we would do both procedures at once.

I finally found a great vet who understands Hank's overall "vet anxiety" and has provided me with a sedative to give him before we even arrive at the vet that day. Also to minimize Hank's anxiety, he also wants me to drop off Hank shortly before surgery prep as opposed to the usual early-morning drop off.

Here are my questions, since I have never been through this experience before with a dog. I am sure I will get lots of post-surgery instructions from the doc but I would like the input specifically from GSD owners! 

1) How long is the recovery in general? 
2) Should I be with him 24/7 or will he generally sleep with pain meds or after effects of the anesthesia? (He is getting pain meds either way!)
3) When can he be active again, or at least when can we start our daily walks again? 
4) Is recovery more complicated because of the large size of his scrotum? A friend stated his dog's stitches ripped out several times because he was "so large" at only 11 months.
5) He is used to sleeping on the bed with me at night and cuddling on the couch. Should I avoid letting him jump up?

Thanks for any input, and any other advice or information that I forgot to ask about is more than welcomed.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm not sure about the scrotum surgery, but the neutered recovery period in males is usually fast. My male was a little groggy the day of, but the next day he was back to normal.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you jetscarbie for your response.

I am still concerned whether the age/size of the dog is a factor in recovery.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Age and size generally make recovery longer, yes. 

Ask questions before the surgery. 

Are you getting pre-anesthetic blood work done?

Fluids?

A bleeding time test of some sort? 

Has he had a recent HW/tick test done? 

What specifically do they use for pain management? 

I would crate for the first week or so instead of letting him jump but I am overly cautious. I would plan on leash walking for 2 weeks, again, I am very cautious.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what jean said ^^

the last male I neutered was done at 2.5 years old..He was an 'easy keeper', but 3 days after surgery, he decided to take a zoooom around the back yard..not good, the next day his scrotum swelled up bigger than it was before the neuter

Had to take him in, have it aspirated off, and kept ice paks on the area for a few days. Reason? Older dogs, it's rather harder to tie off vessels, so with to much activity (racing around for one), the vessels can leak into the scrotum/fill up with fluid.. VERY painful for the dog

So yes, your doc will give you a list of "do's and don'ts"

I kept him on leash outside (after his zoomy attack) for about a week to 10 days, he was just DYING to race around, but I curbed it 

You don't want them 'licking' the area, Dodge only "licked" when his sac filled up, ice helped, he was an easy dog, so I didn't need to go the cone route.

Dodge was an amazing dog, he'd put his front feet up on the bed/couch, and I'd boost him up LOL..so no you don't him jumping around or racing around even tho he'll most likely want to after a couple of days.

All dogs are going to react differently, some are easy some not,,just keeping them toned down for a bit helps alot in recovery,,they'll feel better sooner than you think

I also do pre op blood work on anyone I do a surgical procedure on just for safety sake.


----------

